# 35mm f/2 update?



## cx1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Any recent rumblings about the 35mm f/2?

Seems to have been out of stock for a while locally and online at most of the major retailers.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2011)

cx1 said:


> Any recent rumblings about the 35mm f/2?
> 
> Seems to have been out of stock for a while locally and online at most of the major retailers.



No rumblings at all. IMO, Canon is unlikely to update any EF non-L primes, except perhaps the 50mm f/1.8 II (to reduce production costs, as they did with the EF-S 18-55mm IS and 55-250mm IS lenses, which together with the 50/1.8 II are the three top-selling lenses for Canon).

FWIW, the 35mm f/2 is frequently out of stock (probably a limited production lens), and it's been that way for several years.


----------



## cx1 (Sep 16, 2011)

They would sell a lot more if they updated it. 

This lens has passed the 20 year mark.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2011)

cx1 said:


> They would sell a lot more if they updated it.



Would they? I rather suspect they'll release something like an EF-S 30mm f/1.8 instead, especially if they keep the cost under $200.


----------



## iaind (Sep 16, 2011)

No problem with supply in UK but better alternative might be 28mm 1.8


----------



## cx1 (Sep 16, 2011)

iaind said:


> No problem with supply in UK but better alternative might be 28mm 1.8



I generally use 50mm but it is a bit tight indoors at times. I'll have to check that lens out. I have a feeling it might be too wide for what I'm looking for. Budget is key here as well.


----------



## EYEONE (Sep 16, 2011)

cx1 said:


> They would sell a lot more if they updated it.
> 
> This lens has passed the 20 year mark.



Heck, all they'd have to do is put USM in it and I'd buy it. That's what holds me back now.


----------



## J. McCabe (Sep 16, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> cx1 said:
> 
> 
> > They would sell a lot more if they updated it.
> ...



I have an EF 30mm f/2, and would upgrade if Canon would come out with a mk2 that had USM and/or improved bokeh.

I'm not going to buy the EF 24mm f/2.8 because it's IQ isn't good enough, and f/2.8 isn't sufficiently attractive. If Canon upgraded it to f/2, USM, and good IQ, I would buy it for twice the current price.


----------



## TBenson (Sep 17, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> cx1 said:
> 
> 
> > They would sell a lot more if they updated it.
> ...



They'd sell at least one more. I'd love to have a fast normal-for-crop-sensor prime lens, but have not bought the 35mm f/2 because it has mediocre ratings considering its current price. Keep that price and upgrade to USM. Or make a sharp fast EF-S version cheaply, nifty50 style, and drop the price. Go either way and I'd buy one. 

<Hopes Canon reads the forums.>


----------

